# Starter strip over weather guard?



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

Conflicting points of view. If weather guard (ice shield) is in place, does a starter strip still have to be added prior to asphalt shingles being installed?
Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes you still use a starter strip.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes it does


----------



## RJM Build (Aug 21, 2012)

Yuuuuup- this is covered in the install guide of every shingle manuf in existence. Just google the shingle manufacturer and installation manual and you will get what you need.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

It does, although a lot of roofers here don't, instead relying on the ice/water to act as the starter. In fact one supplier here has it in their install instructions! I always install the starter strips, they only cost $30-$60 on the average roof.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

mgp roofing said:


> In fact one supplier here has it in their install instructions!


It's usually a better idea to follow the Manufacturers instructions before the Suppliers instructions. And every manufacturer requires the use of starters.


----------



## RJM Build (Aug 21, 2012)

I have NEVER EVER used ice and water shield as a starter course, and have no idea why a supply house would ever suggest that. Even when I worked for the worst of the worst hack shops where every corner that could be cut would be we would turn a 3-tab shingle backwards and use that. the first course needs something with some meat to adhere to. What state are you in?


----------

